# Just in case



## Kaia

Ciao, vorrei dire questa frase ma non so come dirlo in italiano.
La frase sarebbe questa: "Non so che vuol dire 'botte' allora *just in case* dico 'no'".
Grazie.


----------



## You little ripper!

Kaia said:
			
		

> Ciao, vorrei dire questa frase ma non so come dirlo in italiano.
> La frase sarebbe questa: "Non so che vuol dire 'botte' allora *just in case* dico 'no'".
> Grazie.


I think Italians say, "per essere sicuro/a" in this case.  Please wait for confirmation from a native.


----------



## AlxGrim

"Per essere sicuro" is fine. Much more informally, "per non sapere ne' leggere ne' scrivere" 

 WARNING: ROMAN AHEAD!
Of course, there's a corresponding Roman sentence: "pe' ssi' e ppe' nno" 
Or, to translate the former into Roman: "pe' nun sape' ne' llègge ne' scrive"


----------



## Kaia

Grazie Charles ed Alx.


----------



## TimLA

Necsus said:


> Hmm... Dani, ho il sospetto che Tim intendesse: "casomai (tu) volessi dire...".
> Ma sono certo che ci farà sapere.


 
This will be a good one for me.
What I wanted to say was:

"Just in case, it means "good luck" in the language of Hollywood."
or
"Just in case you don't understand "break a leg" it means "good luck" in the language of Hollywood".

I use "just in case" all the time, and I've been told here on the forum that the closest to it is "casomai". But I don't see it used that often here or in Italy.

What can I do to get the same sense across?
Thanks
Tim


----------



## danalto

Allora è molto più lunga, in Italiano:
*Casomai tu non ne conoscessi il significato, vuol dire...*


----------



## TimLA

This thread was broken off from another thread. I'd like to expand on my question, which originated from THIS thread. I'll give some examples in English.

Situation: It's cold outside and is cloudy, it might start to rain. A mother says to her daughter:
Just in case, can you bring your raincoat?


Situation: Joe is going on a long trip, and his car is bad. John, his friend, writes down his cell number on a piece of paper and hands it to Joe, and say:
Joe, here's my cell number, just in case your car breaks down.

Situation: A daughter is going away to college and the father is very worried about her and her needs. As she is leaving, the father gives her a credit card and says three simple words that mean alot to both of them:
Just in case...

From the previous threads, I've learned that "a caso" and "per caso" are wrong and that "casomai" is the closest. WR dictionary gives "casomai" for "just in case"

How can I give the same sense of "just in case" mentioned above in Italian?

Thanks


----------



## lsp

I'd use casomai in your examples (What have you got against casomai? )


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Personalmente, negli esempi fatti da Tim, uso, indifferentemente, _casomai_ o _se per caso_ o _nel caso. _
E' una questione soggettiva e personale.


----------



## claudine2006

lsp said:


> I'd use casomai in your examples (What have you got against casomai? )


Casomai it's ok.  
You can also say "nel caso in cui/se per caso".


----------



## TimLA

I LOVE casomai, but it just didn't seem that it was used in a "compact" manner such as we might use it in English.

I wrote the sentence, below and one response was that I would need to say more than just "casomai".

casomai, vuole dire "in boca al lupo" nell linguaggio di Hollywood.

and what I meant was:

Just in case, it means "good luck" in the parlance of Hollywood.
or
Just in case you don't recognize the phrase, it means "good luck in the parlance of Hollywood.

Does anyone ever use "casomai" as a single word when speaking to someone?


----------



## lsp

TimLA said:


> Does anyone ever use "casomai" as a single word when speaking to someone?



You mean like "Casomai..." drifting off, like we'd say "Just in case...," where the rest is more or less understood? I think that's entirely possible.


----------



## TimLA

lsp said:


> You mean like "Casomai..." drifting off, like we'd say "Just in case...," where the rest is more or less understood? I think that's entirely possible.


 
Exactly!
Cara, ti do questo telefonino per contattarmi, casomai...


----------



## DDT

TimLA said:


> I LOVE casomai, but it just didn't seem that it was used in a "compact" manner such as we might use it in English.
> 
> I wrote the sentence, below and one response was that I would need to say more than just "casomai".
> 
> casomai, vuole dire "in bocca al lupo" nell linguaggio di Hollywood.
> 
> and what I meant was:
> 
> Just in case, it means "good luck" in the parlance of Hollywood.
> or
> Just in case you don't recognize the phrase, it means "good luck in the parlance of Hollywood.
> 
> Does anyone ever use "casomai" as a single word when speaking to someone?


This case you'd better specify/add something
"*In caso/Nel caso in cui* tu non riconosca/comprenda la frase...."
Should you simply use "casomai" the meaning wouldn't be clear

And the use of "casomai" depends on personal taste like Giannaclaudia wrote, it sounds sort of old-fashioned on Northern Italy though, you're likely to hear "in caso/nel caso (in cui)" being used more frequently

DDT


----------



## danalto

I agree with *D*ichloro*D*iphenyl*T*richloroethane (_happy to read you again!_  ) I, for example, don't use *casomai *at all.
Even if I agree with you, Tim, that's a very nice word.


----------



## belladonna9

Ciao a tutti! Ho una domanda per voi (di nuovo, lo so).  Come si dice "just in case you were wondering" in Italiano.  Sto scrivendo un'email e vorrei dire: "just in case you were wondering about her."  Grazie in anticipo!!!


----------



## _forumuser_

belladonna9 said:


> Ciao a tutti! Ho una domanda per voi (di nuovo, lo so). Come si dice "just in case you were wondering" in Italiano. Sto scrivendo un'email e vorrei dire: "just in case you were wondering about her." Grazie in anticipo!!!


 
In caso ti stessi chiedendo come sta/cosa fa X
Se tante volte ti stessi chiedendo come sta/cosa fa/dov'e' X


----------



## ogre84

hi,

you can also say :

Nel caso in cui ti stessi domandando.....

Bye


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Wow, credevo che fosse stato un italiano a fare la domanda, complimenti 

Simona


----------



## lsp

belladonna9 said:


> "just in case you were wondering about her."


Nel caso in cui ti stessi domandando di lei

to finish that last detail "about her"


----------



## belladonna9

Grazie a tutti per la vostra assistenza! (e grazie tantissime a Simona...sto provando il mio migliore con la tua lingua bellissima  )


----------



## nexus

I'm trying my best in italiano si può tradurre con stò facendo del mio meglio. in alternativa il concetto si può esprimere dicendo ce la stò mettendo tutta per imparare la tua bellissima lingua.


----------



## rocamadour

TimLA said:


> Situation: It's cold outside and is cloudy, it might start to rain. A mother says to her daughter:
> Just in case, can you bring your raincoat?
> 
> Porta l'impermeabile, non si sa mai...
> 
> Situation: Joe is going on a long trip, and his car is bad. John, his friend, writes down his cell number on a piece of paper and hands it to Joe, and say:
> Joe, here's my cell number, just in case your car breaks down.
> 
> Eccoti il mio numero di cellulare Joe, non si sa mai... (se la tua auto si dovesse fermare).
> 
> Situation: A daughter is going away to college and the father is very worried about her and her needs. As she is leaving, the father gives her a credit card and says three simple words that mean alot to both of them:
> Just in case...
> 
> Non si sa mai...
> 
> From the previous threads, I've learned that "a caso" and "per caso" are wrong and that "casomai" is the closest. WR dictionary gives "casomai" for "just in case"
> 
> How can I give the same sense of "just in case" mentioned above in Italian?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi TimLA!

In almost all these examples I would translate "Non si sa mai..." (dots are for the unexpressed second part of the sentence = ... quello che potrebbe accadere).

Bye!


----------



## Istrice 2111

Penso che ci sia un po' di confusione  just in case è casomai ok. Ma l'uso di Just in case a cui si riferiva  TimLA è  una forma di  augurio e cercava un equivalente italiano. A me viene in mente solo hai visto mai che si usa al centrosud. Forse ce ne sono altri


----------



## cas29

I don't use it... (but I realize I don't often have the need to say "just in case" in Italian!).... but I hear "casomai" quite often.

Regarding the use of casomai  +   . . .     it seems to me that in context, not finishing the sentence would still give the idea of "just in case, you never know!"


----------



## mishabe

Come tradurreste l'espressione "just in case". Almeno è corretta ? Assomiglia a dell'inglese...?


----------



## Grtngs

Io direi "non si sa mai".

Ad esempio: "Bring the umbrella, just in case"
"Portati l'ombrello, non si sa mai".
Che ne dite?
G


----------



## stanfal

Grtngs said:


> Io direi "non si sa mai".
> 
> Ad esempio: "Bring the umbrella, just in case"
> "Portati l'ombrello, non si sa mai".
> Che ne dite?
> G




S.


----------



## mishabe

Si, detta cosi sembra dell'inglese. Grazie.


----------



## etymologist

O anche:

nel caso dovesse servire.




Grtngs said:


> Io direi "non si sa mai".
> 
> Ad esempio: "Bring the umbrella, just in case"
> "Portati l'ombrello, non si sa mai".
> Che ne dite?
> G


----------



## TimLA

Un argomento qui, con tanti esempi...veramente non so come dire esattamente.
In inglese, ci sono varie forme dell'uso.


----------



## fox71

Also: TANTE VOLTE non capissi, te lo spiego


----------



## jampa

"...and then I might have to have another one just in case" cosa significa?
grazie ancora!


----------



## runningman

... e quindi potrei doverne avere un altro, giusto in caso [sia necessario]

Con un po' di contesto la traduzione può essere raffinata (soprattutto per quanto riguarda _to have another one_).


----------



## fox71

Anche "farmene un altro (o un'altra!)"


----------



## Brian P

jampa said:


> "...and then I might have to have another one just in case" cosa significa?
> grazie ancora!


 
Although "just in case" is an incomplete phrase, it is a common idiom and is used when the rest of it is obvious from the context. 

For example: "I already have a pen but might have to have another one just in case (I lose it)."


----------



## TimLA

Questa frase mi interessa molto...Abbiamo parlato di "just in case" in passato, e non so se c'era una risoluzione.

Se posso cambiare la frase un po'...

"...and then I might have to have another one - just in case"

La mia prova:

"...e poi forse devo avere un altro - casomai"

Vediamo che dicono gli esperti.


----------



## fox71

Credo che si traduce bene con "tante volte + congiuntivo imperfetto".
In questo caso "tante volte la perdessi".


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Senza un contesto preciso non è possibile tradurre questa frase in maniera precisa, sebbene ovviamente tutte le opzioni proposte possano andare bene. Serve il contesto...

Simona


----------



## wickedheartache

*I* was wondering if someone could help me*.*

*I* want to say: "just in case"*.*

Do *I* say: "casomai" or  "non si sa mai" *I* am a little confused   

*I* would really appreciate your help*.* 

: )
heartahe


----------



## Saoul

Ciao wickedheartache,

if you want to be given a reliable reply, you need to give us more context.

Thanks
Saoul


----------



## wickedheartache

Well I wanted to ask my friend if he speaks *E*nglish, just in case *I* can*'*t say something correctly then *I* can just say it in *E*nglish.


----------



## Hachiko1982

*I*n caso, nel caso che or casomai


----------



## wickedheartache

Thank you for your help.


----------



## papi

TimLA said:


> Situation: A daughter is going away to college and the father is very worried about her and her needs. As she is leaving, the father gives her a credit card and says three simple words that mean alot to both of them:
> Just in case...


 
Qui io lo tradurrei con 'Per ogni evenienza...' 



Ciao,

Laura


----------



## Tommy1971

I would like to say the following in Italian:
"We will bear it in mind just in case there are problems with the weather."
My try is:
"Lo teniamo presente in caso che ci sono preoblemi con el tempo."


----------



## Holymaloney

Tommy1971 said:


> I would like to say the following in Italian:
> "We will bear it in mind just in case there are problems with the weather."
> My try is:
> "Lo teniamo presente in caso che ci sono preoblemi con eil tempo."


Hi Tommy !
I'd suggest: '..._*lo teniamo presente nel caso ci fossero problemi con il tempo*_...'
Although _*tempo *_here could be confused with _*time . *_Maybe a more colloquial way could be:  '..._*lo teniamo presente nel caso ci fossero problemi con le condizioni meteo*_...' but I don't really like this one much.
Let's see what others have to say.
Cheers


----------



## Tommy1971

Thanks everybody and especially thanks to TimLA for getting the discussion back on track!


----------



## danalto

Ho riletto tutto velocemente, ma non mi sembra sia stata proposta questa soluzione:
*Non si può mai sapere *


----------



## moric85

Ciao a tutti, io sono abbastanza fresco di questo forum, ma vorrei dire la mia.. "Nel caso" e "Casomai" hanno in italiano due sfumature di significato leggermente diverse:
"*Casomai*" indica una situazione possibile, ma non molto probabile, non preventivata..
"*Nel caso*" si usa in una situazione possibile e in una certa misura preventivata..
Due esempi:
(Non ho idea di che tempo ci sarà domani, ma probabilmente ci sarà il sole) - Domani, se vai in montagna, porta con te l'ombrello,* casomai *piovesse..
(Il tempo è un po' incerto, le previsioni danno possibili pioggie) - Domani, se vai in montagna, porta con te l'ombrello, *nel caso* piova..
NB: notare anche il tempo verbale diverso..

magari non è tanto utile, ma mi piaceva sottolineare la sfumatura diversa

ciao a tutti


----------

